# DBStalk Yahoo NFL Pro Pickem



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Feel free to join the group. Click on the link below and enter group number 9627 with the password dbstalk. Hope everyone joins. Good luck to all.

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem/register/joingroup


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Im in


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Signed up! Don't expect much as I have not watched a NFL Game since I got married (16 years)


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Signed up! Don't expect much as I have not watched a NFL Game since I got married (16 years)


Its easy just pick what everyone else is picking :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Still have room if anyone else is interested.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in for like the 5yr in a row. Can never seem to win this.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

sean10780 said:


> I'm in for like the 5yr in a row. Can never seem to win this.


I did pretty good last year I finished 3rd


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think I'm in this year.


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm in if there is still room.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

bgartz said:


> I'm in if there is still room.


You bet. There is no limit. The more the better.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm in, thanks Josh.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Still time to sign up


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't forget your picks.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just got my picks in! Come on NFL!!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Signed up! Don't expect much as I have not watched a NFL Game since I got married (16 years)


Are you hustling us, you are in second place :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Did we really get a spammer in the group? Seriously... there was a new username last time I checked in at Yahoo and it seems like the name is an advertisement. Very weird spam if so.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I saw that I thought it was a little odd


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Livestrong with erythropoietin?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's the one... Maybe I'm wrong, and it is an attempt at an amusing name... IF so, kudos! IF not, weird.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That's the one... Maybe I'm wrong, and it is an attempt at an amusing name... IF so, kudos! IF not, weird.


That's me and my homage to Lance.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Signed up! Don't expect much as I have not watched a NFL Game since I got married (16 years)


Fluffybear you are in first place are you hustling us?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I blame the replacement refs for my poor picks.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Fluffybear you are in first place are you hustling us?


I am 

I don't even understand how this works. I picked something like 10 games incorrectly and yet I'm in first? Does this mean everyone else incorrectly picked 11+ games?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Last week was horrible across the board. But you've got a 3 win lead right now. I'm trying to figure out if it only drops your worst week, or if it drops more points later...


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

woj027 said:


> Last week was horrible across the board. But you've got a 3 win lead right now. I'm trying to figure out if it only drops your worst week, or if it drops more points later...


+1 on the ugly week.:nono:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had 2 ugly weeks in a row...

I need a replacement me to make picks!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

The worst week gets dropped.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Regular refs are right... I get the Thursday night game right... coincidence?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

With only one game left and a 2 point lead, is it to early to do the victory dance? 

:icon_da:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Signed up! Don't expect much as I have not watched a NFL Game since I got married (16 years)


Hustler :lol:


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Hustler :lol:


:lol: Exactly!! :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

First Place Winner Fluffybear congrats!

Third place for me two years in a row.

Josh thanks for setting it up this year!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> First Place Winner Fluffybear congrats!
> 
> Third place for me two years in a row.
> 
> Josh thanks for setting it up this year!


No problem. Congrats to the top 3. Another fun season. I will set it up next year as well. May also open a live draft fantasy league for DBSTalk as well.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

joshjr said:


> No problem. Congrats to the top 3. Another fun season. I will set it up next year as well. May also open a live draft fantasy league for DBSTalk as well.


Just keep me in the loop


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> First Place Winner Fluffybear congrats!
> 
> Third place for me two years in a row.
> 
> Josh thanks for setting it up this year!


Thank You again for me allowing to take part. Please keep in mind for next year..

:dance07:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

At least I almost picked the last game right.

I did pick Baltimore... but I had the score 32-28...

I also failed to pick the early blowout, followed by the power failure, followed by a near monumental/epic comeback win, followed by ultimately ending in the way I thought this game would end... a close game stopped by a defensive possession.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Man! I thought I had 3rd place locked up!! Was fun though! Maybe next season we can do the confidence points, just a thought!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

confidence points?


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

if its like espn's college pick em this season you rank the games by how confident you are in your pick from 16 to 1 then you get the corresponding number of points per correct pick


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

boukengreen said:


> if its like espn's college pick em this season you rank the games by how confident you are in your pick from 16 to 1 then you get the corresponding number of points per correct pick


Yeah, so if you and another guy go 13-3 in picks one week, but your confidence points were higher, you'd be in the lead


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Thank You again for me allowing to take part. Please keep in mind for next year..
> 
> :dance07:


Thanks for the good competition all season long..


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Josh if you fire it up again keep me in the loop.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Will do. Once they open it up on Yahoo, I will renew it again and post here.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Josh


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I finished strong last year... but some of those early weeks of crazy results (the refs didn't help) put me behind the eight-ball and I never recovered.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

i'll play


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay its setup. Our group name is DBSTalk.com, our group ID is 9244 and the password is dbstalk. Sign up everyone!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm in! Gonna try and beat my 4th place finish last season


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

chevyguy559 said:


> I'm in! Gonna try and beat my 4th place finish last season


How do you see last years standings?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Good question, I don't see anything either. I will keep looking.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

If you go to THIS page and then click on the link "Fantasy Profile" you should get a list of all the fantasy sports games and your performance that you've ever played with your yahoo ID. That's how I was able to see that I was 4th out of 21 last year


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

chevyguy559 said:


> If you go to THIS page and then click on the link "Fantasy Profile" you should get a list of all the fantasy sports games and your performance that you've ever played with your yahoo ID. That's how I was able to see that I was 4th out of 21 last year


I saw that but you only get your rank.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

joshjr said:


> I saw that but you only get your rank.


Yeah for the Pick 'Em games they don't keep historical data like they do for the other Fantasy Sports....


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> How do you see last years standings?





chevyguy559 said:


> If you go to THIS page and then click on the link "Fantasy Profile" you should get a list of all the fantasy sports games and your performance that you've ever played with your yahoo ID. That's how I was able to see that I was 4th out of 21 last year


Thanks I was in 3rd Place


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

In!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I guess it is only fair I defend my title! 

in


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck guys


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats JAZZYD971FM on finishing first.


Josh thanks for setting it up.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Congrats JAZZYD971FM on finishing first.
> 
> Josh thanks for setting it up.


You bet. I will set it up again later this year when football resumes.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Congrats JAZZYD971FM on finishing first.
> 
> Josh thanks for setting it up.


Thanks JACKIEGAGA, didn't think I would hold on to win, it was very close. Also thanks to Josh for putting this together & hopefully I can defend the title next year !!! :goodjob:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

He puts it together every year


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I did better this year... a couple of things going the other way and I could have gotten even closer... but I'm generally happy that my most confident picks were right, so I only missed on ones that were toss-ups in my mind.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

JAZZYD971FM, congratulations on winning this seasons competition.. 

As for myself, I think I did pretty good for not having watched a single game all season and completely forgetting about picking my choices one week.. 

See you next season!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Josh keep me in the loop when you start Pro Pick Em again


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Will do. It is not available yet to renew. Once it is I will renew, re-invite all last years players and post it on here for anyone new that may want to join.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just an FYI, I head up a Yahoo Pick'em group for another site and you can now renew the Pick'em groups! :righton:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm in Josh thanks for setting it up!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

If anyone is interested Josh set up Pro Pick em again here is the info

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem/register/joingroup

Group ID#: 23029
Password: dbstalk


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Josh once again thanks for setting it up. Congrats on MyPickem for taking 1st place


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

You bet. We will do it again next year. Same Bat time, same Bat channel.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Josh keep me in the loop if you are starting it again.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

the league is renewed. The league name is DBSTALK.com and the password is dbstalk. Anyone is welcome to join. Sign up and have some fun everyone. I looked last week I think and it wasnt available to renew yet.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Back in! :goodjob:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

joshjr said:


> the league is renewed. The league name is DBSTALK.com and the password is dbstalk. Anyone is welcome to join. Sign up and have some fun everyone. I looked last week I think and it wasnt available to renew yet.


Josh just a big thanks for setting it up as always.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

joshjr said:


> the league is renewed. The league name is DBSTALK.com and the password is dbstalk. Anyone is welcome to join. Sign up and have some fun everyone. I looked last week I think and it wasnt available to renew yet.


We need the ID #


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> We need the ID #


Says 2632.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Just a little too much on my plate this year to enjoy it.. :bang


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Still time to get in if anyone wants


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I couldn't get in last year because I had switches ISPs and my old Yahoo login was no longer valid. They wouldn't let me get a new ID without giving them my cellphone number to "verify" so that was that.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry for the delay folks. Its setup again this year. You can go here and join. The group name is dbstalk.com and the pasasword is dbstalk. Good luck everyone.

https://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem/register/joingroup


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I wish we were doing this somewhere else... once I lose my Yahoo account (after leaving AT&T U-verse internet) I haven't been able to get it back... because they require you to verify via your cellphone and text message and I don't have text messaging on my cellphone service. I've missed participating (and losing) in the competition the last few years!


----------

